# chance of getting pregnant 4 weeks after giving birth UPDATE: got EWCM now!!



## babyfromgod

last night me and OH had sex and he pulled out but he pulled out too late and think some semen went inside me. What are my chances of getting pregnant so soon after giving birth?

Oh crap now i have EWCM and it was only 2-3 days ago it happened. I'm kinda freaking out now!


----------



## samface182

you can still get pregnant. i have heard you are actually the most fertile just after giving birth, but im not sure.


----------



## ttc_lolly

quite high... you are very fertile after giving birth apparently!! and withdrawal is one of the worse forms of contraception btw!! small bits of semen can escape at anytime during sex... not just when he fully ejaculates!! x


----------



## kirstylm

Yes very high. My MW told me avoid sex for the first 4 weeks as ur most fertile than ever!!


----------



## bathbabe

i got told your very fertile after birth too at about 3-5weeks x


----------



## babyfromgod

oh crap lol, well i guess i will find out in 2 weeks at my 6 week check up. I couldn't imagine having 2 babies under 1!


----------



## aliss

Eek! Well, at least they'd be playmates early on. 

Sorry, have to try and put a positive spin on it, eh? :)


----------



## bathbabe

they would be in the same year at school! X


----------



## babyfromgod

that is true lol, i would be fine with it if i was pregnant. OH would be getting a vasectomy straight after that one though haha


----------



## bathbabe

lol well i hope you get the answer you want, let us know in 2weeks. Im off to bed now, night x


----------



## bbyno1

Quite high:)x


----------



## LankyDoodle

Erm, even if the semen wasn't really inside you, sperm can swim pretty efficiently. It only needs to be close to there and if there's any liquid of any kind at all then it will find its way!


----------



## elly75

It is pretty high.


----------



## amygwen

It's high especially right after having a baby, it's one of the reasons doctors tell you to wait six weeks before having sex, after you have your baby :flower:


----------



## Jox

I conceived 26 days after giving birth x


----------



## Morgan

babyfromgod said:


> oh crap lol, well i guess i will find out in 2 weeks at my 6 week check up. I couldn't imagine having 2 babies under 1!

Its not so bad having 2 under 1


----------



## AimeeM

Are you BF? If you are then you will probs be ok but it is still possible!


----------



## babyfromgod

yes i am breastfeeding


----------



## Gingerspice

There is 9 months between my nephews....


----------



## AimeeM

If you are 100% BF you are less likely to ov, it is still possible but i think you will be ok!


----------



## starsunshine

you're meant to be ok for up to 6months if you're exclusively breast feeding, it's not 100% but I reckon you'll be fine.


----------



## sausages

Hiya, i haven't read the other posts, so sorry if i am repeating what has been said. :)

The chances are pretty slim TBH. Even slimmer if you are exclusively breastfeeding! For the purposes of this answer i will just assume that you aren't breastfeeding and so could have ovulated. 

1. Your body takes a while to get back to normal after giving birth - for all the hormone levels to get back to the correct place to be able to kick out an egg. 
2. You would have to have had your oopsy within the 5-7 days leading up to ovulating, the day of ovulation or the day after (although the day after is not great for conception). 
3. To get pregnant from the withdrawal method the guy must not have pulled out in time, which you have explained is the case for you. If the man actually DID pull out in time there is very little chance of getting pregnant from the precum. Sperm can live in precum, but only if they are sitting there from a previous ejeculation. The guy must have masturbated, ejeculated and not urinated before having sex with you - leaving sperm sitting in the "pipe" surviving in the precum. The precum comes from a completely separate place to the sperm.
4. If he didn't pull out in time and a small part of the semen went into your vagina then that's only a fraction of the millions of sperm that usually get in there. 
5. If everything goes perfect for conception - right days for ovulation, nice big ejeculation in the right place etc. then chances of conception are only about 20% per cycle anyway. So as you can imagine, if anything is less than perfect - not a full "load", too many days before ovulation etc. then the chances get slimmer fast. 

I hope this is reassuring for you!! Good luck either way. :)


----------



## babylovex

my mum had my brother and then she went for her 6 week check and was 2-3 weeks pregnant with me and there is 10 months between me and my brother lol :)


----------



## Bexivillian

I have this issue too, DTD 4 weeks after LO was born and condom split... typical! My 6 week check is monday so i guess ill find out then.

However, having done some research apparently you are very fertile after giving birth but if your BF then chances of conceiving are only 2-3% :) xxx


----------



## LankyDoodle

Don't rely on ebf as birth control. I ebf to 6m and had first period at 11 weeks pp, so must've iv at about 8 or 9 wks pp. Next period at 26 w so iv at 24w. Weaned at 6m but blw and she feeds on demand still 2 hourly but sleeps through mostly now. My Dr said I was v fertile lol. 
The best way to prevent pregnancy is reliable contraception. The only 100% method is abstaining LOL. V fertile people, especially straight after pregnancy should be v careful. It only takes one sperm and one egg, and sperm is opportunist. Test for definite answer!! X


----------



## LankyDoodle

Don't rely on ebf as birth control. I ebf to 6m and had first period at 11 weeks pp, so must've iv at about 8 or 9 wks pp. Next period at 26 w so iv at 24w. Weaned at 6m but blw and she feeds on demand still 2 hourly but sleeps through mostly now. My Dr said I was v fertile lol. 
The best way to prevent pregnancy is reliable contraception. The only 100% method is abstaining LOL. V fertile people, especially straight after pregnancy should be v careful. It only takes one sperm and one egg, and sperm is opportunist. Test for definite answer!! X


----------



## LankyDoodle

Ov not iv. On phone!


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh I think I've been very silly.

We had sex with no contraception last week after our first post baby date night... just got carried away but I naively assumed we'd be safe until my periods returned. :S xx


----------



## LankyDoodle

Kitty you may b fine but you have to iv before you can have a period so don't wait for that.:) x


----------



## you&me

We are the same!! I can't start taking the pill that the doctor prescribed until this coming friday, which will be 3 weeks after my c-section...DH and I got carried away last night and this morning however for the first time since surgery!! :dohh:


----------



## mumtobrandon

My midwife told me it's around 3 weeks after giving birth. x


----------



## LankyDoodle

Fair play you&me- it took us 4 months and I didn't have a section.:Haha:


----------



## fluffpuffin

you can take the morning after pill up to 72hrs after unprotected sex. just in case u had considered this option.


----------



## Jolinar

you&me said:


> We are the same!! I can't start taking the pill that the doctor prescribed until this coming friday, which will be 3 weeks after my c-section...DH and I got carried away last night and this morning however for the first time since surgery!! :dohh:


According to my MW and doctor you're ok until 21 days after giving birth, if you start the pill on day 21 there shouldn't be a problem as protection is immediate. :)


----------



## babyfromgod

Sounds like a few of us haven't been using contraception lol


----------



## bbyno1

babyfromgod said:


> Sounds like a few of us haven't been using contraception lol

Count me in :haha:
I am TTC though:Dx


----------



## vaniilla

I'm jealous of you ladies :haha: my legs are fully sealed shut atm, I've lost my mojo! I've also been told your quite fertile after labour and that you could get pregnant after 3 weeks :flower:


----------



## stmw

everyone is different regarding releasing an egg after birth - your hormones can surge any time after giving birth (even 24 hours) some women have been known to have a period 2 and a half weeks after having their babies - meaning (based on a 28 day cycle) they would have ovulated approx a week after giving birth. It doesnt take 21 days - your immediately fertile regardless as an egg can be released at any time. Fair enough if your breastfeeding there is slightly less of a chance, as the hormone levels would be being maintained, but theres still a chance - unprotected sex = gorgeous babies :) p.s - pre cum does contain semen - fast and quick enough to get to an egg! Any time you have unprotected sex theres a possibility you can get pregnant! Good luck! xxxxx


----------



## Jenn28

I just gave birth 4 weeks ago and think I'm pregnant is it even possible


----------



## noon_child

I was told you can't get pregnant during the first 21 days after giving birth (was sure I'd read stories about it happening earlier though!) but then after that you are very fertile...so it's definitely possible. However breastfeeding is used as a natural contraceptive round the world, but this means feeding on demand round the clock, no pacifiers, no pumping, no bottles etc, otherwise it isn't effective.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's definitely possible!


----------



## MollyMoon

I just popped in on this thread.... Any updates?


----------

